# It's here! 2007 Allez Pro



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

Built up from scratch. Two words so far from a 20 mile virgin ride, comfortable and fast. Will try to remember to post the 1000mile report  

2007 Allez Pro frameset
Full 105 w/o cranks
Carbon Truvativ Rouleur crankset
Xero XCR-1 Wheels
FSA contact points
Spez Avatar Saddle
Crankbros pedals










Sorry for the poor quality. Phone-cam. Will try to get a nicer pic up soon.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

that looks real nice. I used to like the 06 colors and I still do, but the 07 colors have their own thing going on.


----------

